# Paper on panel



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Here ya go, Bushie! Finished this 9x12 yesterday. Very simple, I cut a piece of pressed wood 1/4" panel so its large enuff on all sides to support a matt later on to simplify framing. Primed with Kilz waterbase & sanded smooth. Layed the paper for marking on two sides, pressed two tacks in to set the paper against later, removed paper. Reprimed by brush, quickly so it didn't dry but very evenly. Placed the paper & squeezed it down with a 6" roller to eliminate air bubbles & excess Kilz. Carefull to not get any on the paper surface! Let dry.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice.. and thanks for doing this Bro. Blessings!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Incredible stuff, as always sorin


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Neato!!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

really nice! I have lots of photos of old gas pumps


----------

